

Ask HN: HN for mainstream news? - adatta02

I like keeping up with what is going in domestic an international news but browsing sites like CNN and even BBC have become increasingly tiresome because of headlines like "Donny Osmond is new 'Dancing' champ" and "Dog OK after swallowing 100 nails"<p>Is there a HN type site that caters to mainstream news with I hate to say it but "highbrow" tastes?
======
LucaDuval
Not an HN type but I like the Economist daily news.
<http://www.economist.com/daily/news/>

------
hcho
reddit?

